# Installer recommendation - near Charlotte?



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

I live in Asheville, NC and unfortunately I am just not finding the right installer. I do have one option, but this shop, as good as they are, just wants to sell you a package deal, with not a lot of thought....and then install it and shove you out the door.

I want someone who will talk things over with me...help me design it and install it CAREFULLY and with good materials and craftsmanship.

Money is not the issue. Heck I would even pay an hourly rate just for consultation time and discussion. I dont like for people to take advantage of my time so I feel its only fair to have someone earn money when I occupy their time.

That being said....I have my system 90% designed and 90% purchased already. I need a SP, one more sub amp and some acessories like Ipod connection....rear camera...etc.

Now...I just need the installer and a little more hand holding for the final purchases.

I am willing to drive 2 hours in any direction to finish this install. That means....Charlotte, NC...Knoxville, TN.....Winston Salem/Greensboro, NC...heck even Atlanta which is 3 hours.

Hook me up guys...

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## M.Hendrix (Nov 20, 2008)

I may be interested, What vehicle/ equipment do you have and what are your goals?


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

I am installing a system in a 2008 Ford F150 SuperCrew cab (four door).

Here is my setup, already designed, though I need advice and assistance in perfecting it with regard to how it all gets wired....see more about this below:










I already have everything in hand except the Sound processor, JL Audio 500.1 amp and of course any wire, cables, etc. 

Here is what is left to purchase/install extras in summary:

1. Rockford Fosgate 3Sixty.2 for sound processing and xo's. Active system.

2. JL Audio 500.1v2 (want new or really nice used).

3. Ipod controller cable that goes to the Pioneer AVIC-D3 (which is already installed in the truck). Need custom location in headliner location.

4. Back up camera (I have no idea what brand) to be connected to AVIC-D3.

5. I need the bypass hack done to the AVIC-D3. I know how to do it...its incredibly easy, but I didnt want to pull out the AVIC-D3 more than one time....

6. Need help knowing where to locate the amps and SP in this really tight truck cab. Behind the rear seat can be done....but I am not sure that is best. I have a sub box under 2/3rd of the rear seat (purchased, in box now)
so that leaves room for maybe one amp and the SP. Here is a stock photo of a typical Screw cab design:










7. Would like to discuss a center channel in the headliner area (maybe a single speaker set into the Ford Overhead Rail system. Fancy word for a plastic box mounted to the ceiling of the truck. Here is a stock photo of the rail system with two accessory trays. 









Look closely, the front one has the iPod....this is what I want. The second tray has sunglasses in it. I want a center channel (can be ran off the HU...no real power needed) speaker to be placed in this "tray accessory." My truck came with one flip down tray, so I will need to purchase a second one. Just need a neat install here.

8. Sound deadening. I dont want to go crazy here. I am thinking of not doing it at all. But with this system....I think it needs some. Perhaps just the front doors? You tell me.

9. All materials, cables, any caps, fuse blocks.....need a better battery? You tell me. This is where my installer needs to really com into play. I have none of this stuff....

10. I purchased a 3 way system for the front stage. The F150 only has room for one 6.5 in the door and one tweeter. We need to figure this one out. I prefer NOT to do floor panels or boxes at the foot rest area. The 6.5" woofer is easy....the 4" mid is the problem. The tweeter can go in the stock position, but I think maybe we need to figure out how to get the 4" driver there.....see this photo:










The tweeter can also go in the a-pillar or in the headliner. HELP!

The stock hole for the woofer is a 5x7 I think....so we need to make a plate for the 6.5"....not a big deal.

OR...maybe we mount the two 6.5" mid-bass woofers in small boxes (sealed) and put them under each seat in the front...then utilize the door for the rest? Depends on where the amps need to go.

I want the entire system to be hidden.....100% stock looking. I will require the install of no grilles, fancy enclosures...etc. None of that. Just straight forward stuff.

Where are you in NC? Read this and tell me if you are up for it. 

Thanks!


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

Kevin-
Check Out Acoustic Images - Beyond Imagination

Tell Jason I sent you. Take a peak at my Audi. The quality of work is killer and I am leaving there with an OEM Plus job. 

Mark Worell is doing the work on my car and that man is a STUD. Killer work. Top of the line all the way... Look at my build log or send me and email.... I will call you and give you the run down...


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

Give Ron Buffington a call to see if he might be of help... a former IASCA World Champ and one of the best fabricators available. He's a great guy, too. 

http://liquidhifi.com


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

Kevin, The web link you offer does not work.

Ben...thats a pretty high recommendation. I will DEFINITELY call them. I have a trip planned to Charlotte so I will arrange a shop visit and consult with them.

I want a OEM setup. 100% hidden no fancy stuff. Sounds like he can do it.

I am still open to ideas.....keep them coming if you care to share.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

Sorry, Kevin. Fixed.
Kevin


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

Jeff Smith over at SoundSensations here in Atlanta also does a killer job... He did my Acura and can do the OEM thing as well.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

BenVollmer said:


> Jeff Smith over at SoundSensations here in Atlanta also does a killer job... He did my Acura and can do the OEM thing as well.


Cool. I like the Mooresville setup.....I have friends in Mooresville.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

My buddy Joey is working with Mark over in Mooresville. Him and Mark are excellent installers. I was going to shoot you their way too. Joey was in Hickory but closed up shop. Mark is probably one of THE best installers that I know. Really sharp guy. Tell them Winslow said hi.

I'm in Kings Mountain, but slam covered up at work to take on another job.

There used to be a place in Arden that was pretty good...I be darned if I can remember the name of it.

Ben, I thought your car was in your detached garage at your house?  Last I heard it wasn't.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> My buddy Joey is working with Mark over in Mooresville. Him and Mark are excellent installers. I was going to shoot you their way too. Joey was in Hickory but closed up shop. Mark is probably one of THE best installers that I know. Really sharp guy. Tell them Winslow said hi.
> 
> I'm in Kings Mountain, but slam covered up at work to take on another job.
> 
> ...


The place in Arden is Garner stereo. I have been a customer of theres for years (not often, but over the years). They are my first choice here in Asheville, but I have been trying to get them to work with me for weeks. At first I was going to purchase most of my equipment through them....but they never followed up on my personal visits to their shop. Over the weeks, I have slowly purchased each piece, as I wait for them to call me back with their quote. I finally visited them before Christmas. We talked extensively again, and again they said they would call with a quote. I finally called them this week and the owners wife who answered the phone told me that if I was not in a hurry, I should call back in a week or so.

Last I checked, most business were hurting for work. It must be nice to be slammed and I mean that nicely. But customer service is still key.

So at this point the front runner is Bryan at Acoustic Images. He PMed me tonight own his own, and was very nice and encouraging. I certainly intend to pay him a visit and see if I can get this off the ground.

I know this is a DIY forum, but the DIY part for me was the component selection, design and layout. I have really never installed a system beyond the one I did when I was 17. This is not the system to learn on...but I can learn FROM it.


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> Ben, I thought your car was in your detached garage at your house?  Last I heard it wasn't.


Winslow... My car is AN detached garage....  LOL.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Word. My Honda is sitting behind a garage waiting on the insurance adjuster to look at it- hit a deer last friday.

I think you are in great hands with Mark and Joey working on your car. Joey is one of my best friends to boot.


----------



## SlipAngle (Oct 2, 2009)

Did 'Acoustic Images' fold? I think I might know Mark from quite a few years back and would love to talk to him about handling my install.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

They are still around.

Mark is on the forum- Treosols is his user name.


----------



## M.Hendrix (Nov 20, 2008)

SlipAngle said:


> Did 'Acoustic Images' fold? I think I might know Mark from quite a few years back and would love to talk to him about handling my install.


Think I met Mark also. Seemed like a good guy. Didn't know him or his knowledge. Jason, who was also there, I wouldn't piss on if he was on fire! You can find the "ramrod", AKA Brian, at the court house most of the time. If Mark is on his own or with another company I would give him a shot. As far as Acoustic Images goes, be careful IMO.


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

ruh roh


Anyone from the NC SC VA area Can call me if they need anything =) 
My store is located in Hickory NC and is a very fabrication friendly shop =)
Not your typical "We got a circular saw and sawhorses" type deal .
I am fairly certain I have more tools than Home depot =)
Joey 
Audio Illusions 828-312-5497
[email protected]


----------



## BenVollmer (Sep 6, 2008)

They are still around from what I understand. Mark is truly one of the best fabricators I have ever known. And an awesome guy to boot. Would trust him to work on ANY car. 

JOey? Dude you are a hack.  <JK>


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

The hack who helped build your car =)


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

g0a said:


> ruh roh
> 
> 
> Anyone from the NC SC VA area Can call me if they need anything =)
> ...



Joey would get my vote...As would Chad Bosworth of Bosworth Audio Sound Aolutions IN Charlotte...both do A1 work from what I have seen.


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks David !
Coming from you that means a lot.


----------



## Bosworth Audio (Oct 30, 2009)

David_Edwards said:


> Joey would get my vote...As would Chad Bosworth of Bosworth Audio Sound Aolutions IN Charlotte...both do A1 work from what I have seen.


Thank you David! Means a lot.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Wow, sad to see that none of the guys who used to be the top flight installers in Charlotte are still in the business.  But very good to see that there are such amazing guys still doing work in my home town.


----------



## hari-bhari (Nov 1, 2006)

4 year bump...

anyone still around these parts who can recommend a good shop? looking for a well built subwoofer enclosure, custom sail panel tweet mounts, and possible some angled baffles and installment of door woofers. thanks!


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

I can help you. Im near charlotte


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The guy who replied above me is one of a couple people who I would let work on my own car.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Can this be moved to the installer section?
edit: Thanks whoever mod.


----------



## hari-bhari (Nov 1, 2006)

what's your contact info? email would be best for me.


----------



## infinitig37 (Jul 31, 2013)

Looking for an installer/tuner to do a job in Charlotte NC.


----------

